# where to put tire chains



## MeMeYuYu (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an driveway that gets very icy for Plowing & will need chains occasionally. Question is 1pr. or 2pr. and on which axles. I could do all 4 wheels even though it's that much more of a pain.
However my neighbor says that 4wd trucks front tires rotate more often than the rear. So If I put tire chains in the rear or on all 4 wheels it will risk damage to the front drive train. He says I should only put chains on the front. What do you think.

I am using a 2004 GMC Searra W/ a fisher MM1 plow, 7.5ft wide.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think your neighbor is crazy. In a 4X4 all tires turn at the same rate. Otherwise every time you put it in 4 wheel drive, you would have pretty shiny transfer case parts laying on the ground underneath your truck. I do not know for fact about the chains, but my guess would be if you need to put them on you need to put them on all 4 wheels, to keep the gear ratio correct. I have no idea how steep your drive is, and I wouldn't be a good judge since I live in the flatlands, but if you plow, why not salt with it, and never have to worry about the chains.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I only have one pair of chains. I personally run them on the rear. I know another guy that has an 03 chevy and he swears by having them on the front. I only have a half ton and would rather have the higher traction axle on the rear. The front really isnt designed to drag the whole truck around, let alone be pushing snow. That and i dont know about how your truck performs, but even with 600lbs of counterweight, the rear of my pickup will break loose long before the front. Take it easy with chains though. You break one or throw one once and you'll never want to do it again!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

You only _need_ one pair of tire chains, and they go on the rear. Having them on the front and back won't hurt, but they're only doing good on the front end when you're in 4x4 - the rear ones are always working. You didn't list any information about what size tires you're using - but if you're running anything larger than the stock 245/75R16 tire, you _will_ mangle the fenders with the chains/cables on turns. This applies to the front end only, there is plenty of clearance on the rear wheels.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Q101ATFD;1248924 said:


> You only _need_ one pair of tire chains, and they go on the rear. Having them on the front and back won't hurt, but they're only doing good on the front end when you're in 4x4 - the rear ones are always working. You didn't list any information about what size tires you're using - but if you're running anything larger than the stock 245/75R16 tire, you _will_ mangle the fenders with the chains/cables on turns. This applies to the front end only, there is plenty of clearance on the rear wheels.


That was something i forgot to mention. The guy i know with the 03 is running a stock tire size. A 265 with chains wont clear on the front.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Stick to just the rear. It will be enough to get it done. I'd highly recommend trying sand in the driveway. Money well spent.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chains on the rear. 

At least 750 lbs of weight in the bed, as far back as possible.

Ignore any future advice from your neighbor.


----------

